# State of the 'Temp; Summer 2016



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 24, 2016)

Hello everyone,
Many of you know me already, and I'm pleased to see you again.
Many others do not and I'm glad to meet you all.
I've been back among the 'Temp for a week now, since hearing about the loss of our dear friend, Densetsu.
And in that time I've been getting to know some new names and personalities,
but most of all I've been observing.
Watching to see how our site operates these days.

A few words come to mind in describing how I feel about the current state of the 'Temp.
Disgusted.
Mortified.
Appalled.
Disappointed.
And these observations have caused a major shift in how I would normally recommend we act and react toward our populace.

Some of you will recall that I've always tried to be the sort of person to forgive transgressions.
I've argued for leniency and clemency while others howled for blood.
I've called for understanding when faced with 'tempers who are just too weird for words to describe.
I've asked for second or even third chances to be given to some who clearly didn't deserve them.

And now when I come back home
I find the forums overrun with idiocy.
Blogs describing one's masturbation habits,
newcomers making new threads every few seconds out of boredom,
meaningless petitions being shoved down our throats for no reason more than to make the participants feel like they're doing something noteworthy.

That's not to say that it's any more idiocy than there was before I left.
The problem is that there are so few good people to balance these others out, and give them an example of how to be decent members of our society. It no longer does much good to tell these newcomers to Lurk Moar, if everyone else is acting the same way.

For the longest time I thought it was a good thing that gamers had a less strict forum to frequent when they have questions that the ban-happy sites don't allow or when they want to mess around and have fun that other groups won't stand for, but I have to wonder if, by taking in these dregs of society, we've brought ourselves down to their level. And it seems to me that perhaps I was wrong for all that time to be so lenient and to ask for such mercy.

Perhaps we should be banning people for stupid questions.
Perhaps somewhere else would be a better environment for their shenanigans.
Perhaps it's time to begin weeding our garden properly.

If I'm wrong to think this, somebody tell me why.


----------



## BurningDesire (May 24, 2016)

Welcome to temp'! We're glad you're back!


----------



## Bubsy Bobcat (May 24, 2016)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Disgusted.
> Mortified.
> Appalled.
> Disappointed.


Hey, those are the words my parents use to describe me! Are you my dad?


----------



## Deleted User (May 24, 2016)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> meaningless petitions...... for no reason more than to make the participants feel like they're doing something noteworthy.


If you are referring to the petition made by another user in my blog post (the one to save me from being deleted from the Temp), then all I can say is that I highly disagree with the above statement.

To be quite honest, we don't really ever have anyone make an outside petition on this site that often anyway... In my opinion, the petition made in my blog was showing how many people actually have a strong respect for one-another, not to be daft and immature about the situation and just making petitions for the sake of it.

Honestly, I completely do agree with the rest of your queries,
But I guess it just all comes down to how you look at things...


----------



## Nikki_swap (May 24, 2016)

I blame the chans leaking into the forums once the memchunkhax2 got released.


----------



## Armadillo (May 24, 2016)

Current state with all the shitposting is not really suprising.

Moderation has always been fairly lenient here and early days of the site (02-06ish) when the community was far smaller, it was fine. Add to that, GBA cards and then the slot-2 DS cards were expensive and harder to use, pushed to the forum base to only dedicated player who would put up with all the shit that went with them. Once everything got easier with the slot 1 cards and softmodding etc and the community grew, that kind of soft moderating was never going to work.

Also doesn't help that the shitposting in threads, when it is dealt with, is not done fairly. With one side of whatever the current issue is, being allowed to shit up threads, while the other side gets their posts deleted when doing the same, which just leads to more arguments.


----------



## Seriel (May 24, 2016)

While I only joined in like.. uhh august or something, I agree with you @Vulpes Abnocto , this place sure has changed since I got here, and not in a good way.


----------



## The Catboy (May 24, 2016)

Honestly, I hate what the Temp has become. Seriously, look at the CFW section in the 3DS. 90% of the threads are the same thread, asking the same question, often an hour apart from each other. No attempts to search or even just ask the question the official thread. 
Then the official CFW threads are often spammed with random disrespect for no reason other than to shitpost. Projects are discouraged to the point were most devs have started to avoid our site and projects go into private development. 
This was not always the case for the Temp and it's saddens me to see the site in such a horrible state.


----------



## Flame (May 24, 2016)

its something that is happening with a lot forums as of late with the influx of the instagram kids who wants that quick info and who post info before thinking twice.


forums members used to be less fast paced.


----------



## ThePanchamBros (May 24, 2016)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Hello everyone,
> Many of you know me already, and I'm pleased to see you again.
> Many others do not and I'm glad to meet you all.
> I've been back among the 'Temp for a week now, since hearing about the loss of our dear friend, Densetsu.
> ...


I agree with most of this, but I think this nonsense should be allowed in the edge of the forum, b/c that's the whole point of edge of form. Sadly, this randomness on normal forums that aren't the eof is gonna get worse b/c its almost summer and people are gonna have more free time.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 24, 2016)

ThePanchamBros said:


> I agree with most of this, but I think this nonsense should be allowed in the edge of the forum, b/c that's the whole point of edge of form. Sadly, this randomness on normal forums that aren't the eof is gonna get worse b/c its almost summer and people are gonna have more free time.



Somebody's found the point of why I posted.


----------



## ThePanchamBros (May 24, 2016)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Somebody's found the point of why I posted.


Ok.


----------



## Justinde75 (May 24, 2016)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Disgusted.
> Mortified.
> Appalled.
> Disappointed.


Welcome to the Internet.


----------



## VinsCool (May 24, 2016)

Nikki_swap said:


> I blame the chans leaking into the forums once the memchunkhax2 got released.


This is exactly what happened with the 3ds section, that disgusts me.
this and /r/3dshacks cancer


----------



## Foxi4 (May 24, 2016)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Hello everyone,
> Many of you know me already, and I'm pleased to see you again.
> Many others do not and I'm glad to meet you all.
> I've been back among the 'Temp for a week now, since hearing about the loss of our dear friend, Densetsu.
> ...


We're long overdue for a purge.


----------



## daxtsu (May 24, 2016)

If you're ever in the market for finding a couple people to help clean up and moderate specific sections (e.g. Wii U & 3DS, especially the 3DS homebrew dev forum, since those are by far the worst), I'm sure you can find some volunteers as well (and no, I'm not suddenly asking people to spam this thread to "volunteer".. ).


----------



## Joe88 (May 24, 2016)

Guess it was just the influx of nintenyearolds once the 3ds and wiiu had free hack solutions, its gotten pretty bad. 
There was just an 80 page gateway thread closed which was filled with 90% shitposting (img posts/memes), 5% cfw vs gw war, 5% legitimate on topic posts.
Once that was closed within a few mins, three more were opened in its place.

Alot of the users seem to have the idea that this is an image board/4 chan/reddit, and they can post eof tier shitposts all over the place. I do like your suggestion to start banning these users but the site does keep running off of ad revenue.
There is also the problem of alt accounts which was a recent problem until p1ng started dropping the ban hammer and sent a message. Maybe that is what is needed here too...


----------



## FAST6191 (May 24, 2016)

You picked a somewhat unfortunate time to return, many of the greater issues are also within the last week or three.

Still 



 

Makes life far easier.


----------



## BurningDesire (May 24, 2016)

There should be a staff change. With people who are on all the time.

*Hint* Hint* - Vinscool4Mod2016


----------



## Foxi4 (May 24, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> There should be a staff change. With people who are on all the time.
> 
> *Hint* Hint* - Vinscool4Mod2016


Inviting a fox to the chicken coop is not a sound strategy. ;O;


----------



## BurningDesire (May 24, 2016)

Foxi4 said:


> Inviting a fox to the chicken coop is not a sound strategy. ;O;


True, however, new generation needs new generation leaders. Not the old ones who are dying in the back of the barn trying to keep up. Instead, the new ones who are healthy and willing to attack when needed. aka the fox


----------



## Foxi4 (May 25, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> True, however, new generation needs new generation leaders. Not the old ones who are dying in the back of the barn trying to keep up. Instead, the new ones who are healthy and willing to attack when needed. aka the fox


No! Bad forum member! Hiss!

_*Kicks the chicken coop*_

You'll sit in there and you'll like it, or I'm calling the roosters in!


----------



## BurningDesire (May 25, 2016)

Foxi4 said:


> No! Bad forum member! Hiss!
> 
> _*Kicks the chicken coop*_
> 
> You'll sit in there and you'll like it, or I'm calling the roosters in!


Starts #Revolution ends up getting #Suspended again like before. 
*cries* 

Then in two years becomes reporter

Look at me now bois


----------



## endoverend (May 25, 2016)

While I agree, I'm having trouble understanding what you're suggesting to do. Stricter moderation is one step, but the general age and audience of the temp will remain the same-- as will the general attitude of members here. We need to encourage these people to stop shitposting around with their inside jokes and try to contribute to making Temp better.


----------



## BurningDesire (May 25, 2016)

endoverend said:


> While I agree, I'm having trouble understanding what you're suggesting to do. Stricter moderation is one step, but the general age and audience of the temp will remain the same-- as will the general attitude of members here. We need to encourage these people to stop shitposting around with their inside jokes and try to contribute to making Temp better.


IDEA! Disable the EoF for a day as punishment


----------



## endoverend (May 25, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> IDEA! Disable the EoF for a day as punishment


I actually think that disabling the EoF for a good amount of time would be a good step. Though it would probably cause shitposting to leak into other threads, it would help at least to get the message across that shitposting is still shitposting whatever section is is and change the general attitude of people on Temp.


----------



## BurningDesire (May 25, 2016)

endoverend said:


> I actually think that disabling the EoF for a good amount of time would be a good step. Though it would probably cause shitposting to leak into other threads, it would help at least to get the message across that shitposting is still shitposting whatever section is is and change the general attitude of people on Temp.


See I got good ideas I don't think it would. Just watch it like a hawk 24/7 You keep saying you wanna clean up the site but never do. I've personally taken a step forward and stopped my shitposting all together it's not worth it and I have also been trying to be friendlier / more helpful.

1) Spread out the mods - Give them all assigned sub forums to guard
2) If they get bored have a rotation schedule
3)  Profit from the clean forums.


----------



## p1ngpong (May 25, 2016)

@Vulpes Abnocto I have come to the conclusion that this is the result of the twitter, facebook, social media generation coming of age and populating the forum more than anything. This is a generation that are used to just spewing whatever diarrhea that comes into their head all over the forum with no regard of a forums structure, its etiquette and the rules here. Just look at any place that allows comments now, twitch, youtube, whatever and it is a shitfest. 

Christmas was pretty bad here as we had a lot of young users with a lot of free time and not a lot of braincells running riot all over the place. I literally had to go on a massive purge just to get things under control, I am glad I had people like @Sicklyboy @Minox and @Bortz amongst others to lend a hand. (if you want context on the situation look at the members notes and a thread I made called "a new low")

But really thinking about it I don't know if it was any worse and more difficult to deal with than pokemon floods years ago, we saw some pretty bad shit go down in those days too. And that was when the internet was somewhat still difficult to access for a lot of people, it wasn't available to absolutely anyone literally in the palm of their hand 24 hours a day. 

I would have to disagree with you on one point though, that there aren't as many good members as there were to balance out the trash. There are definitely some great members that have joined in the last couple of years, some that have been good since the start, some that have improved since getting their butts kicked a bit by us. Many of these members are young sure, very young in fact, which is really not necessarily a bad thing. I am looking forward to seeing these type of members mature as members and people and see what they will have to offer GBAtemp a few years down the line from now. I think it will be a lot, and it will be good, I think there is a lot to be optimistic about still. We aren't quite at the point where we should give up hope, we are a long way off from that in fact.


----------



## VashTS (May 25, 2016)

maybe there should be a newb chunk somewhere. let them post all the questions/garbage in the world.

i vote for making the temp invite only  as long as i don't get the boot if it happens!


----------



## daxtsu (May 25, 2016)

It probably still couldn't hurt to get perhaps one or two new people to help oversee the 3DS and Wii U sections, people who know those respective scenes better than most. They wouldn't need banning privileges or anything like that, just let them move threads, lock threads, and delete posts in their respective sections only. That would greatly help cut down on the off-topic threads in the Homebrew Development forum on the 3DS side, for example. Another good action to take in conjunction with that would be to rename the 3DS Flashcart forum to 3DS hacking & cfw help, making it expressly clear that we have a section for those needing help, while the HB Dev section can be related to help with programming, and developer release showcases.

At any rate, I hope the staff will at least think about the two ideas.


----------



## endoverend (May 25, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> See I got good ideas I don't think it would. Just watch it like a hawk 24/7 You keep saying you wanna clean up the site but never do. I've personally taken a step forward and stopped my shitposting all together it's not worth it and I have also been trying to be friendlier / more helpful.
> 
> 1) Spread out the mods - Give them all assigned sub forums to guard
> 2) If they get bored have a rotation schedule
> 3)  Profit from the clean forums.


I don't think the issue is with how the mods do their job. Stuff is dealt with quickly enough, and if it isn't, it's because users aren't reporting it. I can't clean up the site because I'm not a mod; though I personally keep a high standard in general and refrain from shitposting, while also being enthusiastic in general about contributing (duh) to the Temp and making it a better place.

I'm not against the EOF if people are actually having a good time and doing funny stuff in there (like several old members will tell you it used to be), but right now it's just a place where people can shitpost and contribute jackshit to the temp and get away with it. If you take away the EOF, then people can actually be called out and hopefully banned for their lack of contribution.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 25, 2016)

endoverend said:


> I actually think that disabling the EoF for a good amount of time would be a good step. Though it would probably cause shitposting to leak into other threads, it would help at least to get the message across that shitposting is still shitposting whatever section is is and change the general attitude of people on Temp.


Disabling the EoF would be the Internet equivalent of shutting off the septic tank valve - you're not going to have a cleaner installation, you'll just make shit spill all over the floor each time you flush.


----------



## endoverend (May 25, 2016)

Foxi4 said:


> Disabling the EoF would be the Internet equivalent of shutting off the septic tank valve - you're not going to have a cleaner installation, you'll just make shit spill all over the floor each time you flush.


To further make use of that analogy, GBAtemp's septic tank is filled to the brim yet people keep flushing and doing nothing about it. It's overflowing into the regular forums as it is, and you have people who come to the GBAtemp RV solely for the purpose of taking a shit. It overflows in the aspect that no one seems to want to do anything but shit and post nothing of value.


----------



## BurningDesire (May 25, 2016)

I suggest removing the ability for regular users to view ones post count, only admins should have access to that information. Almost willing to bet 50% of nonsense comments would then diminish as they have no goal or objective to meet.

This is a forum not a game!


----------



## endoverend (May 25, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> I suggest removing the ability for regular users to view ones post count, only admins should have access to that information. Almost willing to bet 50% of nonsense comments would then diminish as they have no goal or objective to meet.
> 
> This is a forum not a game!


Post count is a big part of it too. Luckily the EOF doesn't count, however that could be taken as a negative as people are willing to post something shitty on a whim to make their e-peen bigger.


----------



## DinohScene (May 25, 2016)

I wish I could help the Temp :c


----------



## BurningDesire (May 25, 2016)

endoverend said:


> Post count is a big part of it too. Luckily the EOF doesn't count, however that could be taken as a negative as people are willing to post something shitty on a whim to make their e-peen bigger.


Post count is why the 3DS section is probably taking such a hit. People know it is a joke. Have you seen it when mods are not on


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 25, 2016)

Part of the problem is in the Wii U sections, with a combination of Cemu and an IOSU exploit being dangled over many member's heads. It seems as though it's become a pirate jungle gym more than anything educational or helpful anymore.

Fortunately, change is coming with the 5.5.x kexploit being released (*cough* sorry, LEAKED), as the pirates are finally getting their fill with Loadiine and some actual homebrew is finally being made, but... hoo boy... I'm very glad you came here now and not, say, 2 months ago, @Vulpes Abnocto


----------



## Foxi4 (May 25, 2016)

endoverend said:


> To further make use of that analogy, GBAtemp's septic tank is filled to the brim yet people keep flushing and doing nothing about it. It's overflowing into the regular forums as it is, and you have people who come to the GBAtemp RV solely for the purpose of taking a shit. It overflows in the aspect that no one seems to want to do anything but shit and post nothing of value.


You need a plumber, son. If shit starts spilling outside of the tank, shoveling it won't help - you need to find the blockage. If it takes a rain of suspensions then so be it. I have nothing against young users and I've gotten my fair share of warnings when I shit-stirred, but I always knew that there was a certain community standard to adhere to and if I bent the rules too much, the rules would snap right back at me. Right now that community standard seems to be clouded by, as P1ng eloquently mentioned, standards of Twitter, Tumblr and Facebook, which are fast and disposable media. A message board is not, transgressions on a lasting medium should have lasting consequences, it's a slower form of communication for the purpose of actual discussion. It takes more thought while posting, we need to promote that attitude while condemning posting cheap and disposable trash with no merit or even humorous value. There is a space for septic content and that space is the EoF.


----------



## BurningDesire (May 25, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Part of the problem is in the Wii U sections, with a combination of Cemu and an IOSU exploit being dangled over many member's heads. It seems as though it's become a pirate jungle gym more than anything educational or helpful anymore.
> 
> Fortunately, change is coming with the 5.5.x kexploit being released (*cough* sorry, LEAKED), as the pirates are finally getting their fill with Loadiine and some actual homebrew is finally being made, but... hoo boy... I'm very glad you came here now and not, say, 2 months ago, @Vulpes Abnocto


So you are using the developers as a excuse on why these sub forums are completely mortifying to any new comer?


----------



## nxwing (May 25, 2016)

How about establishing a rule where you need to have over a hundred posts to create a new thread? Should help a bit.


----------



## endoverend (May 25, 2016)

Foxi4 said:


> You need a plumber, son. If shit starts spilling outsede of the tank, shoveling it won't help - you need to find the blockage. If it takes a rain of suspensions then so be it. I have nothing against young users and I've gotten my fair share of warnings when I shit-stirred, but I always knew that there was a certain community standard to adhere to and if I bent the rules too much, the rules would snap right back at me. Right now that community standard seems to be clouded by, as @P1ng eloquently mentioned, standards of Twitter, Tumblr and Facebook, which are fast and disposable. A message board is not, it should have lasting consequences, it's a slower medium for the purpose of actual discussion
> It takes more thought while posting, we need to promote that attitude while condemning posting cheap and disposable trash with no merit or even humorous value.


I want to take this idea a step further and try to encourage community standards. What you're describing is exactly what needs to stop and I agree wholeheartedly.


----------



## BurningDesire (May 25, 2016)

endoverend said:


> I want to take this idea a step further and try to encourage community standards. What you're describing is exactly what needs to stop and I agree wholeheartedly.


So bassicly what needs to happen is we need to 

Go 'underground' again?


----------



## endoverend (May 25, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> So bassicly what needs to happen is we need to
> 
> Go 'underground' again?


Not quite. Just keep an eye out because I have an idea that I plan to incorporate as soon as finals are over.


----------



## VinsCool (May 25, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> I wish I could help the Temp :c


Same here.


----------



## BurningDesire (May 25, 2016)

endoverend said:


> Not quite. Just keep an eye out because I have an idea that I plan to incorporate as soon as finals are over.


I am very interested to learn about this plan. Would you care to talk over PM? Maybe I can help


----------



## Foxi4 (May 25, 2016)

endoverend said:


> I want to take this idea a step further and try to encourage community standards. What you're describing is exactly what needs to stop and I agree wholeheartedly.


Making GBATemp Great Again, #BuildThatWall

I like it.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 25, 2016)

Foxi4 said:


> standards of Twitter, Tumblr and Facebook, which are fast and disposable.


This is also a very fair and important point. I will be the first to admit that GBAtemp is my first experience with an actual, fully-fledged internet forum, and I didn't even join it until after lurking without an account for roughly 3 months. Until then, I only had stuff like the YouTube comments section and Tumblr to base my internet communication experience off of, and it really comes across strong in my early postings. The unfortunate thing is, I don't think that many of the people who are now in what is considered the "iGen" really wait any amount of time before signing up for a free internet service, much less read the terms and conditions. They just kind of latch onto what they're used to and continue on the habit, regardless of what the rules for the service are. In this case, it appears to be


----------



## endoverend (May 25, 2016)

Foxi4 said:


> Making GBATemp Great Again, #BuildThatWall
> 
> I like it.


i was literally going to call it Operation: Make GBATemp Great Again. Can't get a better motto than the Trump.


----------



## BurningDesire (May 25, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> This is also a very fair and important point. I will be the first to admit that GBAtemp is my first experience with an actual, fully-fledged internet forum, and I didn't even join it until after lurking without an account for roughly 3 months. Until then, I only had stuff like the YouTube comments section and Tumblr to base my internet communication experience off of, and it really comes across strong in my early postings. The unfortunate thing is, I don't think that many of the people who are now in what is considered the "iGen" really wait any amount of time before signing up for a free internet service, much less read the terms and conditions. They just kind of latch onto what they're used to and continue on the habit, regardless of what the rules for the service are. In this case, it appears to be


Can't restrain my self.

That gif is the best thing ever.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 25, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> So you are using the developers as a excuse on why these sub forums are completely mortifying to any new comer?


NO! No, LORD no, I'm using newcomers and their mortifying impatience as an excuse for newcomer's mortifying actions


----------



## Chary (May 25, 2016)

nxwing said:


> How about establishing a rule where you need to have over a hundred posts to create a new thread? Should help a bit.


But at the same time, wouldn't it encourage people to post random crap until they hit that quota?

EDIT: Perhaps new members can't post for a day after making their accounts? Forcing them to actually search the forms for what they need? I dunno.


----------



## nxwing (May 25, 2016)

Right now, there are no *Content Managers*.

My idea is to promote a few respectable and disciplined members such as VinsCool, DinohScene and Crystal into that member group.


----------



## BurningDesire (May 25, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> NO! No, LORD no, I'm using newcomers and their mortifying impatience as an excuse for newcomer's mortifying actions


Ohhhh I see 

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



nxwing said:


> Right now, there are no *Content Managers*.
> 
> My idea is to promote a few respectable and disciplined members such as VinsCool, DinohScene and Crystal into that member group.


Dude Instead of that why not make it 

Quality Control 

As a tag....Seems more fitting


----------



## vayanui8 (May 25, 2016)

I think the only thing that really can be done is to hand out more serious punishments. Clearly people aren't getting the message, and I think that the stupid question threads should just be deleted outright


----------



## nxwing (May 25, 2016)

Chary said:


> But at the same time, wouldn't it encourage people to post random crap until they hit that quota?
> 
> EDIT: Perhaps new members can't post for a day after making their accounts? Forcing them to actually search the forms for what they need? I dunno.


How about limiting the numbers of posts they can make per day to 5 until they become a normal member?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



BurningDesire said:


> Ohhhh I see
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


I just chose Content Manager because it was here.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 25, 2016)

nxwing said:


> How about limiting the numbers of posts they can make per day to 5 until they become a normal member?


On top of that, there are some forums that require you to post in the "greeting" section at least once before you post anywhere else. It probably wouldn't be a bad idea for that to make it's way here, as well


----------



## BurningDesire (May 25, 2016)

nxwing said:


> How about limiting the numbers of posts they can make per day to 5 until they become a normal member?
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


Oh lmao. I want in! I'll make a badge 2 day if I am elected


----------



## Chary (May 25, 2016)

It's baffling that with the stickies and n00b questions threads, we still have such a problem. Perhaps we can just put up a giant obnoxious search bar over every page a new member sees. The only thing I can really see jumpstarting people to act better, as harsh as it might sound, is being shamed for bad behavior. Nothing makes a person want to better themselves more than when they're made out to look like a total idiot.


----------



## mgrev (May 25, 2016)

a post count requirement for creating new thread would also stop a lot of spambots


----------



## Scarlet (May 25, 2016)

vayanui8 said:


> I think the only thing that really can be done is to hand out more serious punishments. Clearly people aren't getting the message, and I think that the stupid question threads should just be deleted outright


To be honest, the posting of stupid questions could be avoided if this pre-post message was managed regularly and updated with common errors (eg, the thing about Luma3DS saying you need a system update to use online functions). Small things like that would probably make a difference, instead of just saying "Google before posting".


Spoiler: Image


----------



## Foxi4 (May 25, 2016)

endoverend said:


> i was literally going to call it Operation: Make GBATemp Great Again. Can't get a better motto than the Trump.


Unstumpable. Anywho, all jokes aside, I think suspensions work well. Members who are dedicated might resocialize and learn a lesson - if they want to be a member of the community, they'll adjust... eventually. Those who treat GBATemp like a meme dumpster will lose interest after 2 months anyways, so they're a non-issue. Those in-between can be dealt with as a separate group. Warnings need to mean something outside of being a badge of honor you wear for doing something stupid and I believe our team of moderators does instill that feeling very well, it's the scope that needs to broaden. We also need to encourage users to report rather than engage with trolls - one bait comment can generate hundreds of junk responses quoting it just to say that the troll's an idiot. Good 'ol Netiquette, really.


----------



## VinsCool (May 25, 2016)

Why is my name mentionned? >.<


----------



## nxwing (May 25, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Why is my name mentionned? >.<


Because you care for the Temp and you are respectable, I think


----------



## Sono (May 25, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> I am very interested to learn about this plan. Would you care to talk over PM? Maybe I can help



Are you talking about *that* idea?  Because now that I thinked about it, I have some interest in it


----------



## BurningDesire (May 25, 2016)

Chary said:


> It's baffling that with the stickies and n00b questions threads, we still have such a problem. Perhaps we can just put up a giant obnoxious search bar over every page a new member sees. The only thing I can really see jumpstarting people to act better, as harsh as it might sound, is being shamed for bad behavior. Nothing makes a person want to better themselves more than when they're made out to look like a total idiot.


OR. #MakeGbatempsSearchBarGreatAgain


----------



## vayanui8 (May 25, 2016)

ScarletKohaku said:


> To be honest, the posting of stupid questions could be avoided if this pre-post message was managed regularly and updated with common errors (eg, the thing about Luma3DS saying you need a system update to use online functions). Small things like that would probably make a difference, instead of just saying "Google before posting".
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Image


I think one of the issues is that people asking stupid questions don't read anything at all. They just post a thread immediately and ignore anything before doing so


----------



## Scarlet (May 25, 2016)

vayanui8 said:


> I think one of the issues is that people asking stupid questions don't read anything at all. They just post a thread immediately and ignore anything before doing so


You're right, but it's harder to ignore a message that shows as you're posting than it is to ignore a sticky. Still, some people will just ignore everything regardless.


----------



## Sono (May 25, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> OR. #MakeGbatempsSearchBarGreatAgain



#MakeTempGr8Again2DAY and #AlwaysVisibleSearchbar


----------



## BurningDesire (May 25, 2016)

MarcusD said:


> #MakeTempGr8Again2DAY and #AlwaysVisibleSearchbar





MarcusD said:


> #MakeTempGr8Again2DAY and #AlwaysVisibleSearchbar


We need like a actually sleek sexy search bare lol


----------



## Sono (May 25, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> We need like a actually sleek sexy search bare lol



I mean, I need to SEARCH for the SEARCHBAR, because it's not visible everywhere! This is a very big problem, because it's not visible on the MAIN PAGE! Ye...


----------



## BurningDesire (May 25, 2016)

MarcusD said:


> I mean, I need to SEARCH for the SEARCHBAR, because it's not visible everywhere! This is a very big problem, because it's not visible on the MAIN PAGE! Ye...


Even if there was one... Would people use it?


----------



## daxtsu (May 25, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> We need like a actually sleek sexy search bare lol



Posts like these that are a perfect example of what's wrong right now. I'm not trying to be a party killer here, but this isn't the EoF, guys..


----------



## nxwing (May 25, 2016)

A searchbar that scrolls with you simlar to the username dropdown menu thingy?


----------



## BurningDesire (May 25, 2016)

daxtsu said:


> Posts like these that are a perfect example of what's wrong right now. I'm not trying to be a party killer here, but this isn't the EoF, guys..


How is that EoF material. Sure I realized I made a spelling mistake but come on. It's ugly as fuck XD


----------



## Sono (May 25, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> Even if there was one... Would people use it?



I WOULD use it, if I was able to hunt it down where it is. Sometimes it's faster to use Google like "palantine cfw site:gbatemp.net"


----------



## daxtsu (May 25, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> How is that EoF material. Sure I realized I made a spelling mistake but come on. It's ugly as fuck XD



Well, I probably should've quoted the hashtag posts, but it's spammy stuff like that. My mistake.


----------



## WeedZ (May 25, 2016)

p1ngpong said:


> @Vulpes Abnocto I have come to the conclusion that this is the result of the twitter, facebook, social media generation coming of age and populating the forum more than anything. This is a generation that are used to just spewing whatever diarrhea that comes into their head all over the forum with no regard of a forums structure, its etiquette and the rules here. Just look at any place that allows comments now, twitch, youtube, whatever and it is a shitfest.
> 
> Christmas was pretty bad here as we had a lot of young users with a lot of free time and not a lot of braincells running riot all over the place. I literally had to go on a massive purge just to get things under control, I am glad I had people like @Sicklyboy @Minox and @Bortz amongst others to lend a hand. (if you want context on the situation look at the members notes and a thread I made called "a new low")
> 
> ...


I want to see this thread


----------



## frogboy (May 25, 2016)

Chary said:


> The only thing I can really see jumpstarting people to act better, as harsh as it might sound, is being shamed for bad behavior. Nothing makes a person want to better themselves more than when they're made out to look like a *total idiot.*


and what of the impression that new members get and spread to other people? does a "no bullshit" policy lessen or heighten the public's opinion of a forum?


AmazinDS said:


> nice boobs in avatar  OOOOOooooOOOo


can't tell if this is a sarcastic example or a legitimate example


MarcusD said:


> I need to SEARCH for the SEARCHBAR, because it's not visible everywhere! This is a very big problem, because it's not visible on the MAIN PAGE!


...well, TIL


----------



## VinsCool (May 25, 2016)

So what could be done?


----------



## Armadillo (May 25, 2016)

Disabling imbedded images, either globally or for specific users (if possible) would cut down on a lot of the crap. Can't shit up a thread with random pictures/memes if you can't post them. Sure you can still post the link, but that's far less distruptive than pictures.


----------



## Hells Malice (May 25, 2016)

I haven't been on much because of my new MMO addiction, but what i've seen when I do is about on point with what you've said in the OP.

I generally only visit the news, GOTC, GGD and blogs, but they're just a nightmare right now. I can't even imagine what something like the 3DS sections look like. Sad really, but a lot of shit posting kids have been allowed to run wild and not much is done about them. I've just been waiting for things to settle really.


----------



## VinsCool (May 25, 2016)

Hells Malice said:


> Sad really, but a lot of shit posting kids have been allowed to run wild and not much is done about them.


Thiz is EXACTLY what frustrates me right now.


----------



## DKB (May 25, 2016)

The 3DS Section is fucked because of Gateway.

Gateway needs to die. I know people are going to try to lynch me for saying that, but fuck it. I say it needs to die. The section will be better once that..."thing" disappears.


----------



## Hells Malice (May 25, 2016)

Oh and I dunno who the active mods are anymore because I never look but even if you report things, seems like either nothing happens or it takes a very long time for a mod to respond, and even then it isn't really a solution.
Not saying anything against the mods, just an observation. I realize not every reported thing will be considered appropriate to moderate buut there are some glaringly obvious things i've seen ignored, and the problem got worse as a result.


I'm all for letting people do their own thing most of the time, I prefer a more uncensored environment to post in, but there is definitely an abundant amount of absolute trash posts and threads that just keep piling up and smelling worse and worse. Seems to be time to rein in some people, and execute some others. This is a gaming community, not a 3rd grade classroom.


----------



## VinsCool (May 25, 2016)

DKB said:


> The 3DS Section is fucked because of shitposters, like me


Fixed it for you.


----------



## DKB (May 25, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Fixed it for you.





But, you can't put all the blame on shitposters, like me. Remember, a lot of shitposts are made because of the threads that cause the shitposts. Many shitposts come from threads where people WANT people to make shitposts, and as humans, you know..people are going to start shit with one another. This mainly occurs with things like CFW vs Gateway, or, when someone keeps repeating a question and will let that thread go on and on, about nothing. 

A lot of shitposts I noticed are just people being pricks to others; Complaining about how people repeat the same threads over and over again. But, in reality, it's just to get their post count up.

"OH, YOU DIDN'T SEARCH SO I BETTER TALK SHIT ABOUT YOU UNTIL THIS THREAD IS CLOSED I'M SO FUCKING SPECIAL"


----------



## Rob Blou (May 25, 2016)

There are a lot of good staff members here but most of them also have a busy life. Fortunately, there are still Devs who care enough to post things here and share their work but most of the negative stuff comes from really young people or people that are only here to get free stuff and don't care about the community. Strict rules and perma ban like Neogaf would make this forum cleaner that's for sure.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 25, 2016)

Armadillo said:


> Disabling imbedded images, either globally or for specific users (if possible) would cut down on a lot of the crap. Can't shit up a thread with random pictures/memes if you can't post them. Sure you can still post the link, but that's far less distruptive than pictures.


I don't really think that's a problem. I like myself a good meme every now and again, as long as it's relevant to the situation and only happens in moderation. The problem is the level of maturity of the people shitposting. @Vulpes Abnocto is right, it's probably time that mods had a little bit of a heavier hand when it comes to handing out warnings and/or suspensions


----------



## VinsCool (May 25, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> it's probably time that mods had a little bit of a heavier hand when it comes to handing out warnings and/or suspensions


I totally vouch for it.


----------



## Swiftloke (May 25, 2016)

As one of those people who are actually invested in the 3ds scene, I've taken a different approach.
Everyone who makes a dumbass thread will get all the hate, fueled by one who wishes to genuinely see something useful here. It's really hard dealing with by far the worst section on the temp, especially when it's the biggest reason you're here.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 25, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> AmazinDS said:
> 
> 
> > VinsCool said:
> ...


Gonna have to agree. There were definitely times in my early days of membership that I should have gotten a warning and didn't because the mods were gracious. While I appreciate their forgiveness, it's come to the point where until things get better, they need to be a little bit more assertive, if only for the sake of keeping the forum clean in the long run



Swiftloke said:


> As one of those people who are actually invested in the 3ds scene, I've taken a different approach.
> Everyone who makes a dumbass thread will get all the hate, fueled by one who wishes to genuinely see something useful here. It's really hard dealing with by far the worst section on the temp, especially when it's the biggest reason you're here.


In my eyes, that's one of the worst things you can do. Flaming doesn't help anything, it literally just fuels the metaphorical fire. If there's an influx of shitty threads being created just report them and move on


----------



## DKB (May 25, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Gonna have to agree. There were definitely times in my early days of membership that I should have gotten a warning and didn't because the mods were gracious. While I appreciate their forgiveness, it's come to the point where until things get better, they need to be a little bit more assertive, if only for the sake of keeping the forum clean in the long run



I agree myself. Shitposting is fun and all, but it does ruin some actual useful threads. But, most of the time, the threads were begging to be shit on.


----------



## ComeTurismO (May 25, 2016)

I think the GBAtemp was doing great; but it all turned downhill when a few group of members tried to gather their attention to their elementary-social /romantic issues and took things too far on certain trends on the forum, such as the Toon-Link trend; it was all fun, not bad behavior-wise, until  people came along and when they were banned (justified to be banned) they got mad, their friends who are members here got mad, and they started to spam and make dupe accounts and annoy everyone here. Now the EoF is pretty crappy nowadays, only a few people and a few threads are worth going into. I mainly come here nowadays just to see what people are up to, and I browse around but mainly post in EoF threads if it's worth it to post in; or check up the GoTc. I've been distant from video games lately so I haven't looked at other sections but can agree on the fact that they are over-accessed and those sections are filled with threads people describe (repetitive, easy, trollish, etc). 

Anyway, if this forum went back to how it was long time ago; it would be nice. The opinions and suggestions here are something to consider about, and that's up to the staff of GBAtemp to implement them or not.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 25, 2016)

Well this blew up a bit more than I had expected it to. 

Some people could tell that I made the original post with tongue-in-cheek, but really it did precisely what I had hoped for:
It got a lot of people talking about the problems we're facing and mulling over new options. 
This is the GBAtemp I love. 

I've seen a lot of posts saying these people are to blame, those people are to blame, blame blame blame.
Hate to tell ya folks, but there's more than enough blame to go around. And you can't sling shit without getting some on yourself. 

It's your fault. 
And it's my fault. 
We'd be hard pressed to find anyone that has been here for a number of months who can be considered completely blameless. 

The moderation staff is almost certainly overworked. I too have seen reported offenses that went unanswered for amounts of time that I consider to be unreasonable. And though I can't be certain I'd say they've also been pretty lenient since I see people getting away with things that would have been bannable offenses just a couple years ago. 
Even brother p1ng seems to have toned down his banhammer, which is something I honestly never thought I'd see. I suppose that's part of having to be a diplomat, though. 
So perhaps the time has come to be considering new blood in those ranks. 
When p1ng says there are still excellent people among us, I believe him. And you don't need to go volunteering people for these jobs, because the folks that are here every day taking care of reports see very well who is contributing to the problems, and who is trying to help solve them. 

I like some of the ideas that have been presented in this thread and I hope that they'll be debated properly.
If I'm here when those talks arise then I certainly hope to hear the thoughts of everyone involved in the day-to-day operation of this forum.

And as many people have noted, the staff are few and the members are many. They aren't going to be able to do their jobs properly without your assistance. 
So if and when you see problems, you need to take a brief moment to report them rather than piling onto the people that created the problem. 
It's far easier to clean up one person's mess than to go through and pick out fifteen posts of griping back and forth like you're hunting down lice. 

Finally, I'd like to say thank you to a lot of people
To the helpers who already report without stirring the shitpot further
To the innovators that are putting forth ideas for our improvement
To the newcomers that aren't joining in with what looks to be unsupervised trollish "fun"
To the old guard that are GBAtemp's lifeblood
To the underappreciated staff
And to you for reading what I have to say.


----------



## GalladeGuy (May 25, 2016)

How to not be one of the people described on this thread:

If you don't know where to post a thread, post it in the EOF.
If a thread is over a month old, don't reply to it.
Always read through what you write and try to make sure it won't offend anyone.
And most importantly:

*USE COMMON SENSE!!!*​


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 25, 2016)

GalladeGuy said:


> Always read through what your right


*snicker*


----------



## GalladeGuy (May 25, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> *snicker*


God damnit auto-correct.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 25, 2016)

GalladeGuy said:


> *USE COMMON SENSE!!!*



Pretty good advice, but I have a problem with that last line. "Common sense" is something I don't believe in anymore. 
I can say that it's only common sense to use ctrl+alt+del to find and close a problematic program and close it, and lots of people here would agree, but does that mean my mom knows to do this? No. Why doesn't she? Because she hasn't delved into PCs and their problems as deeply as I have. 
What you consider to be common sense is just what you've run into on a regular basis. But other people have experienced life differently. They might say that it's only common sense that there are 16 cups in a gallon, or that you add lye to water rather than the other way around, or that you never trust the first reading on a dipstick. 
Common sense is a cognitive bias. 

But I digress.


----------



## Helpful Corn (May 25, 2016)

Hi disgusted, mortified, appalled, dissapointed.  I'm dad.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (May 25, 2016)

I'm all for the suggestions of adding restrictions to new and/or annoying members. I like to help people (if I can), but there are only so many times I can answer the same question before that question starts to tick me off. A lot of the time, I end up seeing threads with titles like "HALP!" and inside it's someone asking the most common and/or stupid question, and because of that I end up thinking something along the lines of "Freaking noobs..." (but less PG). All the shitposting around here has made me jaded, and less likely to contribute to the site.

Maybe we could add a new feature for new (or all) accounts. When you just made your account and you try to start a new thread, a popup appears saying "Is this a question? If so, please Google it beforehand" and it has a Google search bar that they can type into that will then open into a new tab. Underneath that is a search bar for this site if the Google search proved to be ineffective.

I don't remember what I had to agree to before signing up for this site, but we could also add a new rule: if you ask a question that has already been recently asked, you get warned. People will start getting their act together rather quickly if that were to happen.


----------



## Arubaro (May 25, 2016)

I hope people hear you


----------



## frogboy (May 25, 2016)

Pedeadstrian said:


> When you just made your account and you try to start a new thread, a popup appears saying "Is this a question? If so, please Google it beforehand" and it has a Google search bar that they can type into that will then open into a new tab. Underneath that is a search bar for this site if the Google search proved to be ineffective.


no need to immediately direct traffic away from the site, imo. point out the gbatemp search bar on top with a short blurb of text, then pull a "if you STILL can't find help... [google] or [help/noob thread]"


----------



## Luckkill4u (May 25, 2016)

GBAtemp is a community and unfortunately the users reflect what GBAtemp is. Now we all know that common sense and morals are different for everybody. Personally I say its unfair to say GBAtemp is in a bad state but I can't deny its true. I've seen GBAtemp through the years and I remember the golden ages and the dark ages. It really gets you thinking about the admins, mods and other staff feel about the temp. Do they really care about the 90 pages of shit posting about gateway-3ds getting a9lh or the a9lh master race? Sometimes I feel like the mods or admins are non-existant but we all know they have real lives too (maybe?). I believe putting out some extra hoops for new members to go through like clicking a few box's saying you have searched the forum and tried to google. Forcing a new member to read the rules with a small questionnaire before being allowed to create a new thread for the first time. Maybe even limiting the amount of stupid meme's a newcomer can post. I also think maybe putting out a PSA saying mods will be more strict against shit posting and flaming. Whatever the admins do, it doesn't matter until they do it and all we can do is sit and wait. There are a lot of great members on GBAtemp, there are a lot of bad members too and nothing is going to change that.

Users=GBAtemp


----------



## RemixDeluxe (May 25, 2016)

FAST6191 said:


> You picked a somewhat unfortunate time to return, many of the greater issues are also within the last week or three.
> 
> Still
> View attachment 50542
> ...


I see regular and alert preferences, where do you find content preferences?


----------



## Wellington2k (May 25, 2016)

I do agree that things have changed since I came to this forum roughly 6 years ago. There's so much discussion on piracy and meaningless chatter, both of which aren't bad in small doses. However, it's gotten a bit out of control. It's not that the forum is too far gone, but it needs a change to keep it from falling into the pit.

GBATemp has lost a bit of its magic, and we need to get it back.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (May 25, 2016)

The temp sure has changed since I've started. It's been an interesting ride. However, I only hang out in the 3DS section, so I can't speak for much. It's just interesting to see the same questions posted and asked on a day to day basis. It's mind boggling to see debates about whether CFW or GW is better. It's somewhat disturbing to watch people talk about morals.. Does no one remember what GBATemp used to be? >>


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 25, 2016)

Mchief298 said:


> Does no one remember what GBATemp used to be? >>



There's a surprising amount of honor amongst thieves.


----------



## CeeDee (May 25, 2016)

Even though I am overall pretty much the target of this post itself, constantly shitposting, asking noob questions, etc, I must admit that GBATemp has changed a lot. With the new found simplicity of exploits and softmods for 3DS and Wii U, the growing group of the "smart-devices generation" people, and the lack of actual homebrew to discuss compared to Wii and DS, the site in general has become very much focused towards 3DS and Wii U CFW, piracy, and the like. It's seeming to become a much different environment than it used to be.


----------



## Pleng (May 25, 2016)

Just off the top of my head, it seems that there are several simple things that could be done to alleviate the situation. They involve manpower, though, so it would almost certainly mean taking on more mods


Implement an 'Is your question answered here?' or 'Please review these topics first' section when a user is typing the subject for a new topic, which does a search based on the input subject.
Detect combinations of "wh" words and other key terms (such as the names of popular custom firmwares) in new topic titles and prompt the user with a choice "You appear to be asking a question. Would you like to post in {forum name} as originally requested, or post to 'Ask the Temp'"

Make all new accounts require admin approval of new topics until they reach x posts. You possibly could do this on a per section basis, ie only apply the restrictions to CFW & Hacking sub forums, but then you might end up with people purposely posting in the wrong section, so maybe it would be better to just apply it to the whole forum. 

Remove the " & FAQ" from the title of every "Tutorials & FAQ" section - it's hardly surprising that people post questions there when the title of the section seems to invite them


----------



## Luckkill4u (May 25, 2016)

Sonic_Cee_Dee said:


> Even though I am overall pretty much the target of this post itself, constantly shitposting, asking noob questions, etc, I must admit that GBATemp has changed a lot. With the new found simplicity of exploits and softmods for 3DS and Wii U, the growing group of the "smart-devices generation" people, and the lack of actual homebrew to discuss compared to Wii and DS, the site in general has become very much focused towards 3DS and Wii U CFW, piracy, and the like. It's seeming to become a much different environment than it used to be.


GBAtemp was always about piracy, cfw, flashcards, hardmods and the like. If I remember correctly (although I may be wrong) GBAtemp was actually made to host pirated GBA games and it's name 'GBAtemp' because it was a temporary host for GBA roms. I've seen how GBAtemp has matured and changed through the years and heck I've been only a member since GBAtemp v3 same as VinsCool and Vulpes. GBAtemp is a big underground gaming forum now and it gets way more traffic than it has since I've joined. I may not have been born a temper but I'm defiantly going to die a temper (RIP Densetsu).


----------



## Blood Fetish (May 25, 2016)

Without heavy moderation I'm not sure a lot can done. In general I find that the larger the user base the worse it gets.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 25, 2016)

RemixDeluxe said:


> I see regular and alert preferences, where do you find content preferences?


Sorry, did think to mention that but neglected to in the end.
Anyway top right of the page/above the results of http://gbatemp.net/new/ should get you that.


----------



## Minox (May 25, 2016)

Swiftloke said:


> As one of those people who are actually invested in the 3ds scene, I've taken a different approach.
> Everyone who makes a dumbass thread will get all the hate, fueled by one who wishes to genuinely see something useful here. It's really hard dealing with by far the worst section on the temp, especially when it's the biggest reason you're here.


Hate has a tendency to just create more hate leading to a cesspit of shit.


----------



## Lucifer666 (May 25, 2016)

I agree completely with the sentiments of the original post.

I'm not sure if there's a clear-cut strategy to go about cleansing the forums and restoring some of its former glory. Stricter moderation would definitely help, and if that involves recruiting new members to the team, then so be it.

I have been around longer than my join date as a lurker of years and have seen the progression of the Temp into what it is now. While I hate falling into the cliché of "the good 'ole days", the site definitely needs a bit of... sanitation.

What I've noticed is that people seem to be under the impression that the EoF is to be used where the topic or quality of a post does not fit elsewhere. I disagree with that. The EoF can be as wild as users want it to be but I believe there is still a limit to the rottenness that a discussion is allowed to reach. It's quite difficult to accurately quantify, but some posts are simply not worth the server bandwidth costs (for examples please see temp user 'Net Worths')

Banning is too harsh of a sentence to me (too unforgiving; and my mind for some reason draws twisted parallels between it and capital punishment), but making suspensions more common place for wrongdoings is a good place to start IMHO, as perpetrators are likely to be frequenters of the site and are therefore more upset by having their access denied for a period of time.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 25, 2016)

Lucifer666 said:


> I agree completely with the sentiments of the original post.
> 
> I'm not sure if there's a clear-cut strategy to go about cleansing the forums and restoring some of its former glory. Stricter moderation would definitely help, and if that involves recruiting new members to the team, then so be it.
> 
> ...


Getting banned is nothing like capital punishment - you don't *need* access to GBATemp to live a healthy and productive life. It's not the first resort unless the offense was incredibly severe, sure, but it's not polarizing at all. If someone's attitude is incompatible with the status quo, it's better for both sides to part ways. Everyone can say whatever they want in their own backyard - freedom of speech. Thing is, this isn't their backyard, nor is it a gutter - it's a shared space that works according to a rules board and those in violation of said rules, repeated offenders that have no intention to adjust and contribute in any way can and should be removed from the forums as they're clearly not the members we're looking for, and inversely, this clearly isn't a portal for them.


Luckkill4u said:


> GBAtemp is a community and unfortunately the users reflect what GBAtemp is. Now we all know that common sense and morals are different for everybody. Personally I say its unfair to say GBAtemp is in a bad state but I can't deny its true. I've seen GBAtemp through the years and I remember the golden ages and the dark ages. It really gets you thinking about the admins, mods and other staff feel about the temp. Do they really care about the 90 pages of shit posting about gateway-3ds getting a9lh or the a9lh master race? Sometimes I feel like the mods or admins are non-existant but we all know they have real lives too (maybe?). I believe putting out some extra hoops for new members to go through like clicking a few box's saying you have searched the forum and tried to google. Forcing a new member to read the rules with a small questionnaire before being allowed to create a new thread for the first time. Maybe even limiting the amount of stupid meme's a newcomer can post. I also think maybe putting out a PSA saying mods will be more strict against shit posting and flaming. Whatever the admins do, it doesn't matter until they do it and all we can do is sit and wait. There are a lot of great members on GBAtemp, there are a lot of bad members too and nothing is going to change that.
> 
> Users=GBAtemp


I disagree, partially. Unlike you I don't think that GBATemp equals its members, it's a bit more than that. Just like any gathering of people, this forum is larger than the sum of its constituents. Two people separately are just two people. Together they form a relation - it could be friendship, kinship, family, nation, community - a number of different things that keep us together and only come into being through "togetherness" itself. GBATemp stands for something as a whole - it has certain ideals behind it, a vision, and these need to be protected.


----------



## DinohScene (May 25, 2016)

Armadillo said:


> Disabling imbedded images, either globally or for specific users (if possible) would cut down on a lot of the crap. Can't shit up a thread with random pictures/memes if you can't post them. Sure you can still post the link, but that's far less distruptive than pictures.



That would ruin Temperpics n what not.
I think a general rule of "no memes" would be better.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 25, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> That would ruin Temperpics n what not. I think a general rule of "no memes" would be better.


I think it depends on the context. There's nothing wrong with attaching a funny picture or video as a icing or a comedic punchline on a well-crafted post. Problems arise when there is no content at all, just the punchline. That's not funny or constructive, we're not an image board.


----------



## DinohScene (May 25, 2016)

Foxi4 said:


> I think it depends on the context. There's nothing wrong with attaching a funny picture or video as a icing or a comedic punchline on a well-crafted post. Problems arise when there is no content at all, just the punchline. That's not funny or constructive, we're not an image board.



In GOTC etc, it be fine.
But in Nintendo/Sony/MS sections where people talk about CFW/Hacks/Flashing and what not..
It quickly escalates into a shit storm thanks to it.
99% of the times, it adds nothing to the discussion at all.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 25, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> In GOTC etc, it be fine.
> 
> But in Nintendo/Sony/MS sections where people talk about CFW/Hacks/Flashing and what not..
> It quickly escalates into a shit storm thanks to it.
> ...


...and other times a picture is worth a thousand words. As I said, everything depends on the context and execution, not everything can be an automated process. Some things will always be up to the moderating stuff, and deciding whether a silly picture added to a post was bait or not is one of those things. We can't lose track of what we're trying to achieve here - who's the bad egg in this scenario? The person who added a meme to their post or the ten people who posted a vitriolic shitfit over it?


----------



## BurningDesire (May 25, 2016)

This thread... Is where it will all change forever.


----------



## Swiftloke (May 25, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> This thread... Is where it will all change forever.


Meanwhile, 8 new threads were created in the last hour asking for help in the 3ds cfw section alone.


----------



## DinohScene (May 25, 2016)

Foxi4 said:


> ...and other times a picture is worth a thousand words. As I said, everything depends on the context and execution, not everything can be an automated process. Some things will always be up to the moderating stuff, and deciding whether a silly picture added to a post was bait or not is one of those things. We can't lose track of what we're trying to achieve here - who's the bad egg in this scenario? The person who added a meme to their post or the ten people who posted a vitriolic shitfit over it?



It's the general 4chanism behind it.

It should be much more frowned upon.


----------



## BurningDesire (May 25, 2016)

Swiftloke said:


> Meanwhile, 8 new threads were created in the last hour asking for help in the 3ds cfw section alone.


Dear god. For real. We need content managers. Or... maybe we need a noob forum which only noobs can access until they get a medal.


----------



## Rob Blou (May 25, 2016)

Seeing a thread like this gives me hope ... It shows me that a lot of people want a better Temp  
If we all do our part we can do it!


----------



## Saiyan Lusitano (May 25, 2016)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> If I'm wrong to think this, somebody tell me why.


The previous post which I read from you was of the same writing format and somewhat hostile, in the sense that those who died in the Cairo tragedy should be effed off and only the GBATemp user who passed away should be remembered (my apologies for not remembering his name). That's your opinion, not mine. I also brought that up because travelling by air plane has started to make me worried due to the potential risks (especially within Europe) whether it could have an electrical failure, terrorist bomb or what have you but besides that, innocent people died and you were heartless in regards to those. I get that you don't need to care but at the very least you should have been respectful because they were just victims in yet another air plane tragedy.

If I get bashed for not agreeing with the OP, that's okay, people can feel freely of someone else whilst being respectful.


----------



## Xanthe (May 25, 2016)

How about the Mods calling people retarded with almost every closure of a thread? What do you think of that?


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 25, 2016)

Adamant Lugia said:


> How about the Mods *calling people retarded* with almost every closure of a thread? What do you think of that?


I have never seen a mod EVER use that specific wording


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (May 25, 2016)

Adamant Lugia said:


> How about the Mods calling people retarded with almost every closure of a thread? What do you think of that?


Um. Source please? Never seen this.


----------



## mashers (May 25, 2016)

I don't think the users can be blamed entirely for this. The more mature (in years) members of this site will remember times before nice user-friendly web forums with thousands of members; times when you had to post your message on a bulletin board or usenet group and wait days (or even longer) for a response because the communities were so small. Now that Internet communication has become so fast-paced and bustling, people who haven't had the experience of more protracted online support and communication are understandably impatient - hence they don't search (or don't know how to). I do realise that this is extremely annoying though as the same threads are being posted time and time again.

I feel the solution to this may include simplifying the landing page of the forum. The default home page is only really user-friendly if you already know how to use a forum. For the younger members, I feel there may be too much information and they don't know where to start. If you don't really know what you're looking for, it's hard to sift through all that information to find what you're looking for. I propose a simplified home page with a very crude FAQ which leads to more specific topics, ultimately drilling down to a tutorial, forum thread or article providing the specific information needed. A bit like those contact pages on web site which ask you what you need help with, then get more specific before ultimately providing an FAQ page. This can be helpful for guiding users towards the information they need quickly and without them having to wade into a forum full of threads with a confusing amount of information.

With regard to the shitposting, I think you will always get that in a forum which focuses on a hobby enjoyed by younger people. Some younger members will not have the maturity to understand the disruption this can cause to a community. The only solution is stronger moderation to enforce the boundaries. Some users have been allowed to get completely out of control, and some threads have gone on much longer than I feel they should have. I mean no disrespect to the mods in saying this - I can only imagine how stressful it must be for so few staff members to manage a forum comprising so many members. I think recruiting a team of level-headed members who are able to carry out low-level moderation tasks (such as recommending members for suspension/banning, locking threads, deleting posts, moving threads to EOF and giving warnings) would alleviate much of the burden, especially if efforts are made to recruit from a range of time zones so that a mod is more likely to be online during each 24 hour period.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Adamant Lugia said:


> How about the Mods calling people retarded with almost every closure of a thread? What do you think of that?





TotalInsanity4 said:


> I have never seen a mod EVER use that specific wording





Mchief298 said:


> Um. Source please? Never seen this.


I don't want to get involved with an argument here (or perpetuate one), but I did actually see a thread earlier today (or possibly yesterday) where a post had been hidden from public view with a moderator comment of something like "no need to go full retard". I can't remember which thread it was, but I definitely saw it.


----------



## Xanthe (May 25, 2016)

Mchief298 said:


> Um. Source please? Never seen this.





TotalInsanity4 said:


> I have never seen a mod EVER use that specific wording


I don't have a specific thread from memory, but I do have a PM that was *personally* sent to me from a mod and he called me retarded. I will happily send you screenshots if you'd like to see


----------



## pwsincd (May 25, 2016)

I have had the 3ds threads blocked for the longest time . Even created my own forums out of necessity to discuss things with people without 20 posts of crap mid thread.

It's been like this for ages and many people complain . Nothing gets done . So we give up complaining.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 25, 2016)

Saiyan Lusitano said:


> The previous post which I read from you was of the same writing format and somewhat hostile, in the sense that those who died in the Cairo tragedy should be effed off and only the GBATemp user who passed away should be remembered (my apologies for not remembering his name). That's your opinion, not mine. I also brought that up because travelling by air plane has started to make me worried due to the potential risks (especially within Europe) whether it could have an electrical failure, terrorist bomb or what have you but besides that, innocent people died and you were heartless in regards to those. I get that you don't need to care but at the very least you should have been respectful because they were just victims in yet another air plane tragedy.
> 
> If I get bashed for not agreeing with the OP, that's okay, people can feel freely of someone else whilst being respectful.



You mean the post I made thirty minutes after hearing that one of my close friends and mentors had died, when I had no idea that anything was wrong with him? The one I typed with tears in my eyes just before drinking roughly 20 shots of whiskey to dull that pain? 
Yeah, it was quite likely a bit hostile. That occasionally happens when you're furious with the world. 
It's not the way I usually speak.
So let me apologize, now that I've come to terms with my own loss. 
I have no idea what it's like to be in your shoes. I've never flown, never been out of my home country, and never really had to consider that sort of fear. 
I was lashing out irrationally and I'm sorry.


----------



## BurningDesire (May 25, 2016)

pwsincd said:


> I have had the 3ds threads blocked for the longest time . Even created my own forums out of necessity to discuss things with people without 20 posts of crap mid thread.
> 
> It's been like this for ages and many people complain . Nothing gets done . So we give up complaining.


Those forums are clean and dandy!
Even though I never go on them anymore


----------



## KSP (May 25, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> So bassicly what needs to happen is we need to
> 
> Go 'underground' again?


And kiss all that lucritave targeted advertising goodbye, hell no.

Once you go legit, you don't go back. 

Like it or not, but Temp has become mainstream, fortune five hundred companies and crown corps advertise on this site.

This ain't your grandpas temp no more. I'm surpised CBS Ent Group hasn't try to buy this place out.


----------



## BurningDesire (May 25, 2016)

KSP said:


> And kiss all that lucritave targeted advertising goodbye, hell no.
> 
> Once you go legit, you don't go back.
> 
> ...


Hang on. It's going to take me a day to reply to that with feelings. My lungs are dying holy shit I haven't laughed like this in a while.


----------



## KSP (May 25, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> Hang on. It's going to take me a day to reply to that with feelings. My lungs are dying holy shit I haven't laughed like this in a while.


I was literally shocked at an advertising banner that popped up on temp a few days ago.

Keep in mind, I knew the old temp. back when it was like Maxconsole. Yeah I'm old.

I'm not gonna name the company, but I was like shit, Temp has become GS.


----------



## Issac (May 25, 2016)

Something that was brought up before, a long time ago: Hide the post count. Back then I was opposed to it, because I thought it was a good quick indicator of who's an active member, and probably can be trusted. Now I don't feel the same. 
This won't stop the constant flood of newbie questions à la the pokéfloods of yore. It would somewhat help stop the excessive posting that's obviously for boosting their post count though. Where every other post is by the same member, just commenting something insignificant "heh, me too", "wow, really?", "I guess", and so on. 

I don't mind a thread derailing for a short while, like in my steam key giveaway thread: someone who joined almost at the same time as me commented about that fact, and we exchange a few posts about that.
Apart from such smaller things, where threads don't completely derail, I'd like to see a stricter moderation for a while. A purge if you will.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 25, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> Hang on. It's going to take me a day to reply to that with feelings. My lungs are dying holy shit I haven't laughed like this in a while.




He's not as wrong as you're implying he is.


----------



## BurningDesire (May 25, 2016)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> He's not as wrong as you're implying he is.


I never said he wasn't legit. That is the funniest thing i read to day for some reason.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 25, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> I have never seen a mod EVER use that specific wording




I've seen it. Might have even typed it myself a few times, though others were more likely to use the term.


----------



## Xanthe (May 25, 2016)

Vulpes Abnocto said:


> I've seen it. Might have even typed it myself a few times, though others were more likely to use the term.


I have screen shots of one of the mods personally PMing me calling me retarded, or used as an adjective to describe an action I did. What do you think of it?


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 25, 2016)

Adamant Lugia said:


> I have screen shots of one of the mods personally PMing me calling me retarded, or used as an adjective to describe an action I did. What do you think of it?




I don't know the particulars of your situation, but it's a poor choice of words. 
That much is certain.


----------



## FAST6191 (May 25, 2016)

KSP said:


> And kiss all that lucritave targeted advertising goodbye, hell no.
> 
> Once you go legit, you don't go back.
> 
> ...



Well there was that failed CNET takeover a few years back ( http://gbatemp.net/threads/gbatemp-net-acquired-by-cnet-networks.80594/ ).


----------



## Scarlet (May 25, 2016)

FAST6191 said:


> Well there was that failed CNET takeover a few years back ( http://gbatemp.net/threads/gbatemp-net-acquired-by-cnet-networks.80594/ ).


Just read the post and it seems... Interesting... Off topic, but may I ask why that fell through?


----------



## FAST6191 (May 25, 2016)

ScarletKohaku said:


> Just read the post and it seems... Interesting... Off topic, but may I ask why that fell through?


Guess it was just the wrong time of year.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 25, 2016)

ScarletKohaku said:


> Just read the post and it seems... Interesting... Off topic, but may I ask why that fell through?



Oh the timing wasn't right. 
(check the date)


----------



## Scarlet (May 25, 2016)

FAST6191 said:


> Guess it was just the wrong time of year.





Vulpes Abnocto said:


> Oh the timing wasn't right.
> (check the date)


. . .

Did they genuinely do that for an April Fools joke? Like, seriously!?

That's beyond incredible.


----------



## Patxinco (May 25, 2016)

@Vulpes Abnocto For me, you can start with ban hammer already 
We absolutely need it...
Right now, the most irritating thing that's in the forums, is all the a9lh vs. Homemenuhax; example: Some users come back from being months without log, they had a problem with the homemenuhax that is not working, they just want to fix it and continue his life (they say it), and there's a LOT of members than, instead of helping him out, they start like a sect imposing his will to them, and the users end overwhelmed by that amount of information...
As you could see, in my signature, i have a9lh, but i don't tell everyone what must do, there's a difference between imposing and suggesting, and some members fail to understand that.

Sorry for the amount of reading, but i had to say it.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (May 25, 2016)

Patxinco said:


> @Vulpes Abnocto For me, you can start with ban hammer already
> We absolutely need it...
> Right now, the most irritating thing that's in the forums, is all the a9lh vs. Homemenuhax; example: Some users come back from being months without log, they had a problem with the homemenuhax that is not working, they just want to fix it and continue his life (they say it), and there's a LOT of members than, instead of helping him out, they start like a sect imposing his will to them, and the users end overwhelmed by that amount of information...
> As you could see, in my signature, i have a9lh, but i don't tell everyone what must do, there's a difference between imposing and suggesting, and some members fail to understand that.
> ...


Well, sure, sometimes people can be rather rude, but come on. Almost every day I see a thread in the Recent Content list with a title like "New to the scene" or "Haven't been keeping up to date with the scene" asking "I have X. What can I do?" All those threads are completely unnecessary, and a simple viewing of the FAQs and/or searching this site would bring them up to date rather quickly.


----------



## Patxinco (May 25, 2016)

Pedeadstrian said:


> Well, sure, sometimes people can be rather rude, but come on. Almost every day I see a thread in the Recent Content list with a title like "New to the scene" or "Haven't been keeping up to date with the scene" asking "I have X. What can I do?" All those threads are completely unnecessary, and a simple viewing of the FAQs and/or searching this site would bring them up to date rather quickly.


I'm totally agreed with it, but you cannot end that, even if you tried, i've been moderator of forums, and that's a battle you cannot win.
You can, instead, point him to right directions and suggest him what can do, but is his final decision what to choose, if you give them something to learn better than "a9lh master race!!!, you're  a poor menuhax peasant, hahahaha"; things can go better.
This users that come new and seem to do what they want, point him in the right direction, and they could end being useful to everyone, or that's what i think, OFC


----------



## dimmidice (May 25, 2016)

i'd just nuke the EoF. it serves as nothing but a breeding ground for trolls.


----------



## mashers (May 25, 2016)

dimmidice said:


> i'd just nuke the EoF.


I say we take off and nuke the entire site from orbit. It's the only way to be sure.


----------



## boktor666 (May 25, 2016)

Hi Vulpes, good to see you back. It's cool to have a well known name return.

As for what you're desciribing, I agree on the point that the forum posts have made a turn for the worst. (Which is why I left a few years ago). Quality content has been scarce as of late (I've done my fair share of looking through older forum posts, they aren't pretty at all). 

So while I do agree with points stated, I also start to think in terms of solutions. What would, to you, be the most effective solution? If we're going up in things like removing posts, or bringing down the banhammer, perhaps it's time to look for a few more staff members? Perhaps it's a good thing to have the current mods/staff members talk about this.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 25, 2016)

mashers said:


> I say we take off and nuke the entire site from orbit. It's the only way to be sure.


10 points to Griffindor for referencing one of the best movies of all time.


----------



## Sono (May 25, 2016)

*sigh* 
I "like" how people like to troll by creating these useless accounts... It shows "how today's "sociality" consists out of degenerated fb/insta youngsers"  And this time I'm not exaggerating.



Spoiler: Screenshot










Just whyyyy?


----------



## BurningDesire (May 25, 2016)

https://gbatemp.net/members/joey325.391697/

THAT USER NEEDS TO GO


----------



## Foxi4 (May 25, 2016)

MarcusD said:


> *sigh*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's hard to say whether this is a bot or a genuine human idiot. We'd have to subject it to the Voight-Kampff test.

_"You're in a desert walking along in the sand when all of the sudden you look down, and you see a tortoise, it's crawling toward you. You reach down, you flip the tortoise over on its back. The tortoise lays on its back, its belly baking in the hot sun, beating its legs trying to turn itself over, but it can't, not without your help. But you're not helping. Why is that?"

"Gfghfhbfgffhftvrhdf!"_


----------



## daxtsu (May 25, 2016)

Foxi4 said:


> It's hard to say whether this is a bot or a genuine human idiot. We'd have to subject it to the Voight-Kampff test.
> 
> "Youre in a desert walking along in the sand when all of the sudden you look down, and you see a tortoise, its crawling toward you. You reach down, you flip the tortoise over on it's back. The tortoise lays on it's back, it's belly baking in the hot sun, beating it's legs trying to turn it'self over, but it cant, not without your help. But youre not helping. Why is that?"
> "Gfghfhbfgffhftvrhdf!"



Dunno, but it's at least the fourth wave of spam today. :/


----------



## Scarlet (May 25, 2016)

Foxi4 said:


> It's hard to say whether this is a bot or a genuine human idiot. We'd have to subject it to the Voight-Kampff test.
> 
> "Youre in a desert walking along in the sand when all of the sudden you look down, and you see a tortoise, its crawling toward you. You reach down, you flip the tortoise over on it's back. The tortoise lays on it's back, it's belly baking in the hot sun, beating it's legs trying to turn it'self over, but it cant, not without your help. But youre not helping. Why is that?"
> "Gfghfhbfgffhftvrhdf!"


One would assume a person, given how they went straight for p1ngpong's profile, and how there is no real point to what's being posted, unlike those scammer links. But that's just my opinion. At what point does this kinda talk become off-topic anyway?


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (May 25, 2016)

What we need to do is disable new account registration... Seriously. Yeah, I know. I feel like we live in an age where dependence on technology is only growing each and every day.. Which is kinda backwards. Instead of using the Internet and its vast resources to answer a question that more than like has been asked more than ever necessary.. Let's create countless new threads and claim we don't know how the Internet works.

We also need to sift through our current member registration and limit some people to prevent massive shit posting. Referencing what pat was talking about before. Too many legitimate threads asking for help with their 3ds are pretty much raped by people trying to "convert" the original poster to a9lh. Which has no relevance to the question more than half of the time. I can't speak much for other parts of the forum.. But the 3ds section is pretty much shit.


----------



## Sono (May 25, 2016)

Foxi4 said:


> It's hard to say whether this is a bot or a genuine human idiot. We'd have to subject it to the Voight-Kampff test.
> 
> "Youre in a desert walking along in the sand when all of the sudden you look down, and you see a tortoise, its crawling toward you. You reach down, you flip the tortoise over on it's back. The tortoise lays on it's back, it's belly baking in the hot sun, beating it's legs trying to turn it'self over, but it cant, not without your help. But youre not helping. Why is that?"
> "Gfghfhbfgffhftvrhdf!"



Sorry, it took me a while to realize that I forgot the message "body", and I accidently posted without entering the rest of my "comment".

Also, I have reported the account before I posted it here.

Sorry for the inconvenience.

Edit: or I may've just misinterpreted your message, I don't know.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 25, 2016)

Guys... I was joking. It's obviously not a replicant. Replicants have expert grasp of language.


----------



## BurningDesire (May 25, 2016)

I wonder if they did a ipv4 ban on him. However, can't tor bypass that. I am new to this stuff xD


----------



## Foxi4 (May 25, 2016)

All things considered, I don't think that limiting the amount of registrations or closing the EoF are the answer. We already have a system to distinguish Newcomers from Members, it should be put to use. Newcomers failing to adhere to community guidelines should face harsher penalties, call it a probation period if you will. You have to separate the grain from the chaff, might as well do it early.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (May 25, 2016)

The new registration deal is to keep the bots out for now. At least until we know that somebody will quit spamming the temp. Should have put that there. It'd be great to have stricter requirements for a newbie to become a full member.. Wait...


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 25, 2016)

Mchief298 said:


> The new registration deal is to keep the bots out for now. At least until we know that somebody will quit spamming the temp. Should have put that there. It'd be great to have stricter requirements for a newbie to become a full member.. Wait...


Does GBAtemp currently have a Captcha required to sign up? I don't remember because it's been a while


----------



## DKB (May 25, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> Does GBAtemp currently have a Captcha required to sign up? I don't remember because it's been a while



Yes, a reCaptcha. I just logged out to check.


----------



## Cyan (May 25, 2016)

Luckkill4u said:


> Sometimes I feel like the mods or admins are non-existant but we all know they have real lives too (maybe?)


Today, I could just do this since I came back from work :
- checked new messages from densetsu's thread.
- reply to the posts I got notified from (ddd, loadiine)
- read this thread, all 9 pages and it's time for me to go to bed.


when 3DS hacking started, I tried to make the 3DS section clean and start a wiki with lot of informations, create guides, faqs, etc.
I did it as a start, and hoped people will continue working and helping each others. 
I don't have enough time to follow all the new created threads anymore. I completely dropped the 3DS section moderating, and even 3DS section reading (I can't even read it for my own knowledge and information)

I'm now trying to do the same on WiiU section, I started a wiki with the list of existing homebrew, but it's in an abandon state because people only care about "how to pirate this game" instead of thinking about providing the information that other people might need.
I wish I had more time to do even more, moderate correctly, follow all the posts and new threads, but I can't.
reading 4 thread per day is just not enough to do a good job. Like I said, I can't even read things for myself, even less take the time to look at the reports and read the reason and the backstory of every users to decide what the best action is.

To me, I think we would need more moderators (not necessarily global mods), with lot of free time and ready to dedicate their time to improve the forum. people who are available most of the time (no school, no job?).
I'm very sorry that my lack of moderating activity led to the current state of the 3DS and WiiU section. I try to do as much as I can. it's not enough to me.


----------



## Justinde75 (May 25, 2016)

Cyan said:


> Today, I could just do this since I came back from work :
> - checked new messages from densetsu's thread.
> - reply to the posts I got notified from (ddd, loadiine)
> - read this thread, all 9 pages and it's time for me to go to bed.
> ...


I'm online like alot. I have no life, so maybe I could do some volunteer work


----------



## BurningDesire (May 25, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> I'm online like alot. I have no life, so maybe I could do some volunteer work


Same xD


----------



## Justinde75 (May 25, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> Same xD


I check GBAtemp like every max 5 min or less haha


----------



## BurningDesire (May 25, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> I check GBAtemp like every max 5 min or less haha


Dude, It's the only site I am on + My youtube playlist in the background


----------



## Justinde75 (May 25, 2016)

BurningDesire said:


> Dude, It's the only site I am on + My youtube playlist in the background


I have a notification bar on my Phone haha


----------



## BurningDesire (May 25, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> I have a notification bar on my Phone haha


Pfff. I am making a native app to stay up to date


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 25, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> I'm online like alot. I have no life, so maybe I could do some volunteer work





BurningDesire said:


> Same xD


If you want to get a higher position, asking for it isn't going to get you very far. Let your good record on the forum speak for you


----------



## BurningDesire (May 25, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> If you want to get a higher position, asking for it isn't going to get you very far. Let your good record on the forum speak for you


Who said I am asking for it I said I am online 24 / 7 and could help. Never said I wanted a new position


----------



## Justinde75 (May 25, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> If you want to get a higher position, asking for it isn't going to get you very far. Let your good record on the forum speak for you


Well I just said that I could help. What's wrong with that?

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I would be totally fine with just helping for some time, and then being a normal member egain, till Cyan has more time on his hands.


----------



## Minox (May 25, 2016)

Being online 24/7 wouldn't be the only qualification that would be taken under consideration.


----------



## TotalInsanity4 (May 25, 2016)

Justinde75 said:


> Well I just said that I could help. What's wrong with that?


Nah, I gotcha  Just let the admins choose who they want to help with their site. If you want to suggest something, I'd just PM them


----------



## BurningDesire (May 25, 2016)

Minox said:


> Being online 24/7 wouldn't be the only qualification that would be taken under consideration.


Obviously you'd have to be respected by the staff. I really doubt we are lmao


----------



## pbanj (May 25, 2016)

Cyan said:


> Today, I could just do this since I came back from work :
> - checked new messages from densetsu's thread.
> - reply to the posts I got notified from (ddd, loadiine)
> - read this thread, all 9 pages and it's time for me to go to bed.
> ...


I've said it before I would help get the 3ds section cleaned up and organized. Can even take the power away once its all done. That section is a mess and in dire need of a clean up.


----------



## daxtsu (May 25, 2016)

pbanj said:


> I've said it before I would help get the 3ds section cleaned up and organized. Can even take the power away once its all done. That section is a mess and in dire need of a clean up.



It'd become a bit of a full-time thing, really. The dev section would continue to get multiple threads requesting help for CFW and other such off-topic stuff.


----------



## pbanj (May 25, 2016)

daxtsu said:


> It'd become a bit of a full-time thing, really. The dev section would continue to get multiple threads requesting help for CFW and other such off-topic stuff.


Oh I know. It needs new sections to help keep that crap to a min. Right now its really lacking with no clear spot to post stuff. So users just post wherever


----------



## daxtsu (May 25, 2016)

pbanj said:


> Oh I know. It needs new sections to help keep that crap to a min. Right now its really lacking with no clear spot to post stuff. So users just post wherever



The flashcart section would be perfect for it, but it'd need a rename.


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (May 25, 2016)

I've been lurking recently for the same reason.  Hit me up sometime @Vulpes Abnocto - we'll play PSO and answer pubbies DS hacking questions just like old times.


----------



## Logan Pockrus (May 25, 2016)

All in all, when more and more people join an online forum, things change, be it for the better or for the worse.  You must realize that as more people sign up, the more "toxic" the community will become.  For example, say you're an irrational feminist (just an example, calm down everyone) and someone joins the aforementioned forum who just so happens to be an irrational anti-feminist.  You wouldn't be too fond of that person.  This example is amplified by the fact that not only is that opinion challenged by another user, but (here comes the rule) you can safely assume that loads of others have differing opinions to that of yourself.  Going back to the beginning of this post, the more people join the forum, the more will follow the rule I set.  Now I ask you to expand your mind; not only do people disagree with you, but those same people disagree with others, and so on and so forth.  So now what you have is a "diverse" set of members who will go at each other's throats whenever they get the chance to; I.E., a toxic community.

/ramble


----------



## astronautlevel (May 25, 2016)

As someone who's relatively new to temp and has spent most of his time in the 3ds section, the place looks like a mess. There are a huge number of threads created for the same question (recently "Why can't I go online with Luma?"), and the questions have been answered elsewhere already. That's ignoring the debates that go on in the forums, such as ReiNAND vs Luma, GW vs FOSS CFW, and now recently this whole NTR debacle. I've avoided the Wii U sections, but from what I've heard they're a mess.

The problem is that frequently by the time the mods do take action it's too late. The thing with cell9 had been going on for days before Margen was banned, and had that happened sooner NTR would probably still be in development. And let's not forget this thread, which went on for a whole 9 pages before anything happened.

It's not the fault of the moderators. Like @Cyan elegantly pointed out staff members have lives too. As someone who's moderated other communities (though nothing even close to this large) I understand how frustrating it can be when real life gets in the way of the community that you care about. 

Either way, like I said these are just my ramblings, and it's probably all been said earlier.


----------



## pbanj (May 26, 2016)

Logan Pockrus said:


> All in all, when more and more people join an online forum, things change, be it for the better or for the worse.  You must realize that as more people sign up, the more "toxic" the community will become.  For example, say you're an irrational feminist (just an example, calm down everyone) and someone joins the aforementioned forum who just so happens to be an irrational anti-feminist.  You wouldn't be too fond of that person.  This example is amplified by the fact that not only is that opinion challenged by another user, but (here comes the rule) you can safely assume that loads of others have differing opinions to that of yourself.  Going back to the beginning of this post, the more people join the forum, the more will follow the rule I set.  Now I ask you to expand your mind; not only do people disagree with you, but those same people disagree with others, and so on and so forth.  So now what you have is a "diverse" set of members who will go at each other's throats whenever they get the chance to; I.E., a toxic community.
> 
> /ramble


You want toxic you should look at the ps3 scene. If you think the 3ds scene is full of entitled people it has nothing on the ps3 scene. That was a fun time moderating. So many infractions, bans, deleted posts and threads.


----------



## Logan Pockrus (May 26, 2016)

pbanj said:


> You want toxic you should look at the ps3 scene. If you think the 3ds scene is full of entitled people it has nothing on the ps3 scene. That was a fun time moderating. So many infractions, bans, deleted posts and threads.


Back then I was not to be found on a forum such as this.  I'm glad though, as I've heard some horror stories of the scene in which you speak.

EDIT:  Why do I talk like I'm from the past?  I'm a Texan, damn it.  I need to speak like a hillbilly!


----------



## Foxi4 (May 26, 2016)

TotalInsanity4 said:


> If you want to get a higher position, asking for it isn't going to get you very far. Let your good record on the forum speak for you





Minox said:


> Being online 24/7 wouldn't be the only qualification that would be taken under consideration.


TI and Minox are correct - everybody knows that to climb the GBATemp career ladder you need to spend a night in P1ng's sex dungeon.


----------



## Issac (May 26, 2016)

Foxi4 said:


> TI and Minox are correct - everybody knows that to climb the GBATemp career ladder you need to spend a night in P1ng's sex dungeon.


Oh, I spent several weeks in his dungeon... but nobody said anything about promotions!


----------



## Foxi4 (May 26, 2016)

Issac said:


> Oh, I spent several weeks in his dungeon... but nobody said anything about promotions!


You blew your opportunity then, no doubt in more ways than one. ;O;


----------



## pbanj (May 26, 2016)

Can we try and keep the thread on track and not turn it into what's going on in the rest of the forum?


----------



## astronautlevel (May 26, 2016)

pbanj said:


> Can we try and keep the thread on track and not turn it into what's going on in the rest of the forum?


I seriously thought I had wandered into the edge of the forum there for a minute.


----------



## Foxi4 (May 26, 2016)

pbanj said:


> Can we try and keep the thread on track and not turn it into what's going on in the rest of the forum?


All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy. I'm trying to keep the discussion lighthearted because we're not really facing a crisis - we've been through spells like this before (Pokefloods, for instance). Exchanging opinions is great, but there's some room for a giggle or two too. That's the core issue we're facing, I think - people being unable to strike a balance between the serious and the funny. I would blame the Internet for the downfall of human relationships, but we are on the Internet - a little too meta, I think.


astronautlevel said:


> I seriously thought I had wandered into the edge of the forum there for a minute.


That joke has a long and grey beard, believe me.


----------



## pbanj (May 26, 2016)

Foxi4 said:


> All work and no play makes Jack a dull boy. I'm trying to keep the discussion lighthearted because we're not really facing a crisis - we've been through spells like this before (Pokefloods, for instance). Exchanging opinions is great, but there's some room for a giggle or two too. That's the core issue we're facing, I think - people being unable to strike a balance between the serious and the funny. I would blame the Internet for the downfall of human relationships, but we are on the Internet - a little too meta, I think.
> This joke has a long and grey beard, believe me.


The entire 3ds section is a crisis. Has little to do with the spam today. But I see the point you're making


----------



## Foxi4 (May 26, 2016)

pbanj said:


> The entire 3ds section is a crisis. Has little to do with the spam today. But I see the point you're making


The 3DS section is a nightmare, and before it the DS section was a nightmare for different reasons, not to mention the Wii section. There will always be n00bs, there will always be r0m beggars, they will always be hax crybabies, and the fact that their presence is more pronounced today speaks to two things: we've grown in size and so did the field (chiefly because of hacking methods not relying on proprietary hardware, as well as a wider reach of the Internet today). A new era brings new challenges, but not ones we're not equipped to deal with, so let's not get all doom and gloom-y.

If you wanna help out, bring a resume and a tub of lube or something - I mean, at this point even olive oil will... uhh... help us get the staff dossier drawer unstuck. ;O;


----------



## pbanj (May 26, 2016)

Foxi4 said:


> The 3DS section is a nightmare, and before it the DS section was a nightmare for different reasons, not to mention the Wii section. There will always be n00bs, there will always be r0m beggars, they will always be hax crybabies, and the fact that their presence is more pronounced today speaks to two things: we've grown in size and so did the field (chiefly because of hacking methods not relying on proprietary hardware, as well as a wider reach of the Internet today). A new era brings new challenges, but not ones we're not equipped to deal with, so let's not get all doom and gloom-y.
> 
> If you wanna help out, bring a resume and a tub of lube or something - I mean, at this point even olive oil will do. ;O;


I'll bring the resume but I'm not going to the dungeon. 
Been running sites and moderating them for close to 15 years. Dealt with all sorts of people.


----------



## Vulpes Abnocto (May 26, 2016)

Friends I'd like to thank all of you. We've had ten pages of good discussion, great suggestions, and my mind has been changed about how far the forum had crumbled. Here are the good people that I was told were still around. And I'm glad to meet those of you whom I haven't had the pleasure of speaking with before now.
I think that at this point, though perhaps we haven't yet had everyone weigh in, we've got enough ideas with which to begin the reformation process.
If you have more to add, or if you come up with further ideas my door is ope.....
wait..... guys, do I still have an office here?

You gave it to who?

Minox? Seriously?
.....can I get another office, then?

The broom closet? Guys I'm too fat to even turn around in the broom closet.

What do you mean _that's the idea_?!?

*sigh* If you have anything more to add....Minox's door is always open.


----------

